# CHERRY SLAB TABLE WICH SIDE UP?



## davduckman2010 (Jul 24, 2012)

started one of my cherry slab coffee tables had it kilned and i planed and sanded one side planed the other wich side would you put on top inlace in the inclusions or the other crapy side with eyes and burly figure . :dunno::dunno: its a wedding present for my son maybe  duckman


----------



## Twig Man (Jul 24, 2012)

I like the crappy eye and burly side


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 24, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> I like the crappy eye and burly side



lol one for the crappie side


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 24, 2012)

1rst one  Nice slab Dave


----------



## EricJS (Jul 24, 2012)

Make it reversible?:rofl2:

I like the first picture, too.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 24, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Twig Man said:
> 
> 
> > I like the crappy eye and burly side
> ...



yep i think that might be the case besides i paid for the wedding . mister nice guy again. who the hell said they get cheaper as they get older that guy needs a :smack: and a


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 24, 2012)

EricJS said:


> Make it reversible?:rofl2:
> 
> I like the first picture, too.



i got its twin ill plane it tomorrow he might not get that one either


----------



## DKMD (Jul 24, 2012)

Heads you win... Tails? Yep, you win! I'd probably to with side número uno, but it's pretty tough to go wrong.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 24, 2012)

I've always put the top side up every time. 

This one would be easy for me - outer side (bark side) up. 

Either way you win.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 25, 2012)

I've always been contrary...

Side B!

Of course reversible, as suggested above, is the best of both worlds!

p


----------



## drycreek (Jul 25, 2012)

I like side one.


----------



## UpNorthWoods (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow you have a tough choice there, at least it's win-win! VERY nice


----------



## firemedic (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow, that is a tough choice! That's a beautiful peice!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 27, 2012)

the eyes have it . i just planed its twin so i have one of each. i decided on the legs for the crappie one im cutting that giant cherry root burl in 3 peices should look awsome. duckman


----------

